# Positive Thoughts - desperately needed



## Deda (Sep 5, 2008)

This afternoon I visited a friend in the hospital.  That's the good news!  She's alive!

Her sister took her to the ER on Wed when she had a horrid headache.  The local ER airlifted her to Fairfax Hospital, 20 miles away.  She had an aneurysm on the right side of her brain.  They operated late Wed and Thurs.  She's still in Neuro ICU, but allowed visitors.  When I first saw her she was asleep, perfectly still, looking awful.  When she woke up a few minutes later she opened her eyes, smiled and was talkative!  Yeah!  She's got a long road ahead of her.  She's a single mom, has a crappy job, and an even crappier ex who never pays child support.  She had him in court last Friday.  The creep owes her 20K.  Anyway, Keep my Emma in your good thoughts.  
Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 5, 2008)

Headed her way...


----------



## digit (Sep 6, 2008)

Sending them now.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks all.   

My last update was around 10 last night.  no change.


----------



## IanT (Sep 6, 2008)

positive vibrations across the nation  :*


----------



## zee (Sep 7, 2008)

Sending now.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Deda, you mentioned this yesterday when we were speaking on the phone.  I just wanted to join with everyone else wishing your friend a speedy recovery and "God Speed!"  Positive thoughts always work...and here are mine! :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

*positive thoughts and warm, loving wishes!* ♥♥♥


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey - positive thoughts from Australia here.....just wanted to let you know a friend of mine also had an aneurysm in the right side of her brain, surgery, recovery, etc....this was 7 years ago and she is still going strong!!!  Tell Emma to hang in there, it gets better every day.  My friend was told the event is highly unpredictable and she has no more chance of it happening again now than anyone else - meaning unknown, as it is for us all.

Best wishes

Tanya


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 10, 2008)

*positive thoughts*


----------



## Deda (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I sat with Emma last night for a couple hours, she looks good.  She will have another scan this morning and may possibly be able to go home early next week.  She asked me to bring her reading glasses!  Janet Evanovich, even.  Most def a good sign.


----------



## digit (Sep 11, 2008)

That is so good to hear, Deda!!!

Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Sep 11, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> That is so good to hear, Deda!!!
> 
> Digit



Ditto.


----------



## IanT (Sep 12, 2008)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> digit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ditto agaaaaaaaain


----------



## soapykaz (Sep 13, 2008)

Sending positive, healing thoughts to your friend and to you too as you will need to be strong to support her through this.  Sounds like she's had more than her share of bad luck already - and so she must be due some good luck soon.  Best wishes, from Soapykaz (Cornwall, UK)

"The best thing in life (and the rarest) is true friendship".




			
				Deda said:
			
		

> This afternoon I visited a friend in the hospital.  That's the good news!  She's alive!
> 
> Her sister took her to the ER on Wed when she had a horrid headache.  The local ER airlifted her to Fairfax Hospital, 20 miles away.  She had an aneurysm on the right side of her brain.  They operated late Wed and Thurs.  She's still in Neuro ICU, but allowed visitors.  When I first saw her she was asleep, perfectly still, looking awful.  When she woke up a few minutes later she opened her eyes, smiled and was talkative!  Yeah!  She's got a long road ahead of her.  She's a single mom, has a crappy job, and an even crappier ex who never pays child support.  She had him in court last Friday.  The creep owes her 20K.  Anyway, Keep my Emma in your good thoughts.
> Thanks.


----------



## digit (Sep 14, 2008)

soapykaz said:
			
		

> "The best thing in life (and the rarest) is true friendship".


How very, very true this is.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the good mojo!

I think Emma may be coming home in the next few days!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 24, 2008)

that's so good to hear!


----------



## digit (Sep 24, 2008)

That's wonderful news!!!!!

Digit


----------



## dhezie (Sep 27, 2008)

my MIL is also an aneurysm survivor and it's good to know that your friend is ok too!  sending positive thoughts for her complete recovery.


----------



## Deda (Sep 30, 2008)

Emma is home!

She looks good, strong.  The kids are very happy to have her back.  She's been in hospital since the first day of school.

I told her about all your good wishes and she cried.

Thanks.


----------



## digit (Sep 30, 2008)

for Emma!!!!


----------

